
Show HN: App with unique assignments that help you get the most out of yourself - GlobalOwls
Become Your Ultimate Self
A brand new app with unique assignments that help you get the most out of yourself.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ultimategogetter.com&#x2F;<p>Ready to unleash your fullest potential?
We sincerely believe that within each person there lies a source of hidden potential ready to be awakened. Let us help you to unleash this power.
======
marianicolae
Wow. This is awesome! Seems like a lot of work has been put into building
this. Nice design.

Definitely a product "For those who are obsessed with personal growth."

Have you ever considered building a social aspect too? (i.e. connecting your
account to X to see who else from your contact list uses the app and let them
see what you want to achieve)

------
Will___power
Great idea and site!

